# Brandungsangeln in Holland (Vlissingen)



## Noob-Flyer (16. Januar 2004)

Hi,

habe mal wieder geplant über Karneval nach Holland zu fahren und dort ein wenig in der Brandung auf Platte zu fischen.

Die Gegend kenn ich ein bisschen, falls ihr noch gute Stellen kennt, dann bitte trotzdem raus damit!

Das Hauptproblem ist aber eigentlich, dass es viele der ehemals guten Läden nicht mehr gibt! Nun wollte ich mal wissen, ob einer von euch dort gute Läden kennt, wo man auch über Karneval vielleicht noch Köder herbekommen kann.

Viele Dank im voraus und TL!

Noob-Flyer


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Januar 2004)

Kennt sich keiner in der Region aus;+ :c


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin häufig in Westkapelle -> quasi um die Ecke 

Zwischen Zoutelande und Westkapelle ist ein Campingplatz (Zuiderduin) da ist ein klasse Angelladen.

In Westkapelle am Panzer kann man auch gut angeln...

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2004)

Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt -> den laden gibt es sogar online ->wegen Öffnungszeiten und so:

Klick hier 

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. Januar 2004)

Super Danke!

Westkapelle kenn ich natürlich! Mal sehen, ob wir dort hin gehen oder dort wo wir früher immer waren, bei der großen Zeelandbrücke!

Wann warst du denn das letzte mal dort? Unsere Brandungsangelerfahrung ist bestimmt schon 5 Jahre alt. Die letzten 2 Jahre waren wir nur auf Hornhecht dort.

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Januar 2004)

Ich fahre eigentlich jedes Jahr dort in Urlaub. Im Sommer ist es allerdings meist zu Heiss -> oder die Kiddies lassen kein Angeln zu.

Beim letzten Angeln habe da nur 2 kleine Wolfsbarsche gefangen.

Wann geht es Karneval den Los? -> Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort.

(Ich muß noch werfen üben, befor ich im Mai zum Meschendorf-treffen fahre :q :q :q)

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## Noob-Flyer (19. Januar 2004)

Welchen Tag es los geht, muss sich noch zeigen! Aber ich hoffe das es klappt, war schon lang nicht mehr zum brandungsangeln dort, nur muss ich vorher auch mal wieder n bissle üben:m 

TL
Noob-Flyer


----------



## Mac Gill (18. Februar 2004)

@Noob-Flyer
Wie es aussieht werfe ich am Veilchendienstag ein paar Bleie in die Brandung.
Wie sieht es bei dir aus?

Gruß
Mac Gill


----------



## PetriHelix (18. Februar 2004)

Hi Noob-Flyer,

ich denke mal Du meinst die beiden Brücken am DeltaExpo, dort war ich auch schon recht häufig angeln. Besonders gute Stellen habe ich da aber noch nicht gefunden. Als Geheimtip zählt nach wie vor immer noch Westkapelle bzw. Domburg (wo da genau weiss ich nicht). 
Köder bekommst Du auch auf verschiedenen Bauernhöfen in der Ecke. Habe mal einen ganz guten auf der Straße von Zierikzee => Renesse (Schouwen-Duiveland) gefunden. Wenn der von Interesse sein sollte kann ich Dir auch genauer beschreiben wie Du dort hinkommst, ist halt nur eine Ecke weiter weg.


----------



## The_Duke (18. Februar 2004)

Ich war letztes Jahr in Holland und zwar auf Schouwen-Duiveland, genauer gesagt bei Scharendijke.
Gefischt habe ich meistens auf dem Brouwersdam auf der Nordseeseite, gleich vorne zu Anfang bei den ersten Molenköpfen oder im Bereich der Spül-Schleuse (Verbindung zwischen Nordsee und Grevelinger Meer). Alles direkt mit dem Auto anfahrbar und einfach zu finden
Ein zweite gute Stelle ist in der Oosterschelde und zwar wirklich bei der großen Zeelandbrugg bei Zierikzee, ist aber nicht leicht zu finden! Ich hab noch ne Radwanderkarte von dem Gebiet und versuchs mal ganz genau:
Erstmal auf die N59 von Zierikzee nach Nieuwerkerk (nicht Richtung Brücke, da ist vorher keine Abfahrt mehr von der N256!).
Parallel zur Straße verläuft ein asphaltierter Landwirtschaftsweg. Kurz vor Nieuwerkerk mündet eine kleine Straße von rechts auf die N59, welche sinnigerwiese noch "Vissersweg" heisst. Den entlangfahren bis zur Einmündung (von rechts) vom Zuid-Hogeweg (vorher kreuzt der Bloteweg...den nicht!). Den Zuid-Hogeweg bis zur Kreuzung mit dem Zwanenburgseweg, weiter gradeaus (jetzt nach der Kreuzung heisst der Weg Braamsweg), bis von links der Noorddijkseweg kommt, in den jetzt abbiegen und bis dessen Ende (T-Kreuzung) fahren, dann rechts in den Boterhoekseweg und den weiter bis zu so einer komischen Dreierkreuzung  (Groenedijkweg, Nieuwendijk und Gouweveerse Zeedijk), dort in den Gouweveerse Zeedijk und gleich in der Rechtskurve parken.
Dann aufn Deich kriechen und ihr werdet sofort sehen, wo die aussichtsreiche Angelstelle ist Gezeiten für die Oosterschelde beachten!

Bei Neeltje Jans gibt es noch eine gute Stelle und zwar auf der anderen Parkplatzseite vom Waterland, ist  Nordseeseite (ausgeschildert). Gleich wenn die geteerte Straße überquert wurde und der Kiesplatz anfängt, rechts halten bis zu so nem Betondeich, vor diesem abbiegen und bis zum Ende folgen, dort parken und um die Spitze von Deich laufen (100-200m). Dort liegt in läppischer Wurfweite die alte Fahrrinne, bei Sonne und Niedrigwasser ist sie gut zu erkennen. Hier habe ich zwar noch nicht gefischt, aber zwei Holländer haben dort mit kurzen Ruten und normalem Brandungsvorfach mit Zargers (Seeringelwürmern) als Ködern verflucht gut Platte gefangen...und ich hab mir in Arsch gebissen, daß ich keine Ruten dabei hatte und der Urlaub in zwei Tagen zu Ende war...:e


----------



## michael15174 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Holland (Vlissingen)*

Hallo,
ja das Problem haben wir vor 2 Jahren auch gehabt mit dem Köder!
Es gibt 3 Angelgeschäfte die ich empfehlen kann einmal Wigwam in Westkapelle und kurz vor Westkapelle istauf der linke seite der Creek "See" davor ist eine Ferienanlage da fährst du rein bis zum Ende dann rechts da ist ein prima Angelgeschäft seid 2 Jahren da findest du alles was du brauchst von A-Z!!!
Als Stelle kann ich den Strand von Zoutelande empfehlen da haben wir immer gut gefangen.
Kleiner Tip im Mai-Juni in Westkapelle an der Anglerbrücke auf Hornhecht gehen oder mit Federn auf Seeäsche die haben wir letztes Jahr gut gefangen!!
Hoffe konnte dir helfen 
Mfg
Michael


----------



## icevega (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Holland (Vlissingen)*

Hallo,

stimmt es, dass man in den Niederlanden fürs Angeln an der Küste keinen VisPas braucht?


----------



## noworkteam (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Holland (Vlissingen)*

Richtig


----------



## icevega (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Holland (Vlissingen)*

Das hört sich ja prima an!

Welche Ruten und Rollen verwendet ihr beim Brandungsangeln in Holland?
Ich hoffe ich muss mir nicht extra neue Ausrüstung dafür zulegen.


----------

